# Cake :~: Crack Bundt Cake :~:



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Ingredients:>>
1 box Duncan Hines yellow cake mix
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup white sugar
1 box vanilla pudding instant mix
2 teaspoons cinnamon
4 eggs
3/4 cup water
3/4 cup oil
1/2 cup white wine (really any kind)
Directions:>>How to make it :
Preheat oven to 350' F degrees.
Mix the above ingredients by hand or hand mixer.
Grease a bundt pan.
Pour into pan.
Bake for one hour.

When cake comes out of the oven...

Melt 1 stick butter into 1 cup sugar and 1/4 cup wine.
Pour over hot cake.
Cool.
Flip out of pan onto plate and serve.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh, you are making me hungry it looks so luscious! What would you think of using rum with the butter and sugar for the syrup icing?



CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> Ingredients:>>
> 1 box Duncan Hines yellow cake mix
> 1/4 cup brown sugar
> 1/4 cup white sugar
> ...


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Oh, you are making me hungry it looks so luscious! What would you think of using rum with the butter and sugar for the syrup icing?


go for it! and come back and tell us how it tasted!


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

Would fruit juice work instead of the wine?


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Made it yesterday but with some variations. Instead of the white wine, I used lime flavoured Perrier and instead of the yellow cake mix I used a Tutti frutti cake mix and added in a cup of wild blueberries. It turned out great. I was trying to use what I had on hand. Next time I will use a lemon cake mix as it seems I have several.


----------

